# Curved window molding.



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Alrighty soo this project is a long time coming... we have five of these windows as pictured in our sunroom, which are in need of some finishing touches.. 

The link here http://www.thecurvedmoldingshop.com/gallery/images/image6.jpg
is the style I'm going for.. but I am still a little stumped as to what to do with the curved molding for upper half of the window.. in regards to trying to find a router bit(s) to use to get a colonial look to itm any input would be much appreciated!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I found a link here http://www.amanatool.com/routerbits/colonial-casing-moldings-54295.html with a colonial router bit... I'm still not totally sold on if I would end up using this bit for the curved molding, but it is definitely an option.


----------



## J R in MO (Feb 2, 2010)

Take a look at the Woodmaster planer/molder. Gary has a video on making cruve molding. Also in a series on You Tube.





 
Contact Woodmaster in K C MO and purchase a video.:thumbsup:

J R in MO


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

#2 for molding. The Woodmaster should do a good job.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I like the fact that you can operate the Woodmaster cutter and rollers separately, my drum sander can do that and my JPM only has 2 speeds.


----------

